# [SOLVED] Office Outlook 2010, how to change default calendar view



## minbox (Jan 16, 2010)

When I open Outlook 2010 and press the calendar icon it is set as default to show per day. I want it to always show per week without the need of manually press "week". How do I change this?


In advance, many thanks! ray:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Office Outlook 2010, how to change default calendar view*

Mine opens to the last setting (day, weeks ,month etc.) I tried it in 2003 and 2007. I don't have 2010, so I don't know if the feature has been changed.


----------



## minbox (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Office Outlook 2010, how to change default calendar view*

Pretty weird stuff. I reopened Outlook and went to calendar view, and it did remember my last view. However, I'm certain it did not before. Maybe it's not until I reboot my computer it goes back to "per day view".

I will come back after a couple of days to get you some more feedback.


----------



## minbox (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Office Outlook 2010, how to change default calendar view*

Update on the case:

When open Outlook, change to weekly view it stays as weekly view even if I exit Outlook and start it again.
When I reboot my computer and open Outlook it changes to daily view again so it's clearly something wrong with my Outlook, or else there must be an option to change this permanently.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Office Outlook 2010, how to change default calendar view*

Mine keeps setting even after reboot. There doesn't seem to be any "view" option to permanently hold the view you want so it appears to be a problem with your program. Hope someone with 2010 version can confirm this one way or the other.


----------



## minbox (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Office Outlook 2010, how to change default calendar view*

Seems like the problem was caused by a add-in. When I deactivated all add-ins the problem was gone and Outlook is now x2 times faster.


----------

